# What is this it was growing in the pond I went to



## Noahlikesfish (Apr 17, 2021)

What is this plant it was growing emerged in the pond I went to, I am dipping it in h2o2 and chlorine tap water


----------



## Noahlikesfish (Apr 17, 2021)

I put it in my tank after rinsing it in dechlor







fts with it


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

spike rush, Eleocharis palustris


----------



## Noahlikesfish (Apr 17, 2021)

Time to capitalize


----------



## Noahlikesfish (Apr 17, 2021)

I think I should rescape my 40g this summer and I am going to make it into a indoor pond, it is already unfiltered


----------



## Noahlikesfish (Apr 17, 2021)

I have a tiny air pump running just for oxygen


----------



## Noahlikesfish (Apr 17, 2021)

Wow I just got like a whole 5 gallon bucket of it On my porch now. Time to let it grow in vertically


----------

